# Network Solutions: my domain expired, then kickback?



## MDLarson (Oct 23, 2004)

I got an email from Network Solutions yesterday regarding my old domain name I let go:


> Dear Network Solutions Customer,
> 
> We recently notified you that the registration period for your Network Solutions domain name had expired. As a benefit of having previously registered a domain name(s) with Network Solutions, you are eligible to receive a percentage of the net proceeds that were generated from the renewal and transfer of the domain name you chose not to renew. Since you have chosen not to renew the domain name listed below during the applicable grace period, we were successful in securing a backorder for this domain name on your behalf and it has been transferred to another party in accordance with the Service Agreement.
> 
> ...


The email then points me to a secure but different website: contact-confirmation.com.  This seems like a scam to me... what's the deal?  Has anybody ever heard of this before?


----------



## michaelsanford (Nov 3, 2004)

Sounds like BS to me, from what I see here at least.


----------



## goynang (Nov 4, 2004)

Scam!


----------



## MDLarson (Nov 4, 2004)

Meh.  Seemed very strange to me.  I didn't feel like $6.44 was worth the risk, so I never acted on it.


----------



## goynang (Nov 4, 2004)

Yeah, be very suspicious of these kind of notifications. There are a lot of them about and they are always crafted to look genuine or to offer you something you can't pass up (er $6.44 in this case!).

I got a very official looking letter recently telling me to send some money off somewhere otherwise I would lose my domains. Another scam. Company that sent the letter was nothing to do with the company I use to register domains.

There's a lot of it about sadly.


----------



## andehlu (Nov 4, 2004)

Yup i get them all the time. Im amazed how great the letters look. zFor me, they are from a company called the Domain Registration Service of Canada or something like that. After thinking about it more its funny but these ppl prolly made alot of cash doing this. The second you have 'Of Canada' or 'OF the United States of America' it almost implies a government agency.


----------

